# Car registration and paying the annual taxes



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Can anyone answer this for me, please.

1. if I buy and register a car in Mexico city, then move away to another part of Mexico, is it then necessary to re-register the car - or can I simply keep driving it around?

2. What happens when the tarjenta needs renewing after 3 years - must I return to Mexico City to do this? (If I don't re-register the car locally?)

2. What happens when the annual taxes (the tenencia and the referendo plates tax) come due - the same idea - can I pay them online or do I need to go back to where the car is registered?

thanks in anticipation.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you move, you will need to go to the offices of the recaudadora (tax collector) serving your area and register the car in your new state. You may have to surrender your old plates there, or even return them to their original state before you leave. Different rules in different states may apply. At renewal time, one simply returns to that office, offers their plate number, pays the bill and any tickets outstanding, and gets a fresh tarjeta de circulacion, stickers, etc.
If you plan to move, but do not yet have a car, it may be much less complicated to wait & buy the car in the state where you will reside.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you move, you will need to go to the offices of the recaudadora (tax collector) serving your area and register the car in your new state. You may have to surrender your old plates there, or even return them to their original state before you leave. Different rules in different states may apply. At renewal time, one simply returns to that office, offers their plate number, pays the bill and any tickets outstanding, and gets a fresh tarjeta de circulacion, stickers, etc.
> If you plan to move, but do not yet have a car, it may be much less complicated to wait & buy the car in the state where you will reside.


Thanks, got it.

So if I move temporarily - ( I dunno - say 10 or 12 months) then I would need to return to Mex City to renew plates, pay taxes etc?

Can the tax be paid on line?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We have to residences and 2 cars regstered in Jalisco... no cops has ever told us anything about the fact that I have papers including permanent driver´s licence from Chiapas and a car registered in Jalisco.
My husband has all his papers showing he resides in Jalico and a permanent chiapas drivers´licence same thing so one has ever questioned us about it.
Maybe some day we will be asked about it but it has been this way for the last 10 years and so far so good- We get new tajeta de circulation and emission test every year in Jalisco..


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

citlali said:


> We have to residences and 2 cars regstered in Jalisco... no cops has ever told us anything about the fact that I have papers including permanent driver´s licence from Chiapas and a car registered in Jalisco.
> My husband has all his papers showing he resides in Jalico and a permanent chiapas drivers´licence same thing so one has ever questioned us about it.
> Maybe some day we will be asked about it but it has been this way for the last 10 years and so far so good- We get new tajeta de circulation and emission test every year in Jalisco..


Mmm . . . that's not really what I was asking about. You've got a car registered in Jalisco, and take your car documents to be renewed in Jalisco. What I want to know is, if you go and stay in Chiapas for a year, would you then have to go back to Jalisco to renew your tarjeta, or is there a way to do this without going back.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No you have to get new plates in the state you live in. By the way in Jalisco we have to renew the tarjeta every year not every 3 years.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

citlali said:


> No you have to get new plates in the state you live in. By the way in Jalisco we have to renew the tarjeta every year not every 3 years.


Do you mean you get new plates in the state you live in, or get new plates in the state the car is registered in? It's not clear.

If your car is registered in Jalisco, and you happen to be in Chiapas when the tarjeta comes due, then do you have to go to Jalisco to do this?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes......You have to go to the office in the state where your car is registered.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes I have to go to Jalisco which is not big deal for me because I can arrange to be there when I need to and the flight between the two places is less than a 1000 pesos if you plan ahead. Two day drive or 2 hour flight , the choice is easy.


----------

